# Went to anither creek today didnt find much but i did find this. I dont know a whole lot about wine bottles so i cant tell how old it is. Can yall?



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Aug 4, 2021)

Is the 41 at the bottom the date code like with soda bottles meaning 1941?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 5, 2021)

That one's newer than 1941.  I'd date it sometime between the 60s and several months ago.  Doesn't look like it has a date code to me.  It's a design that's currently in use.


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Aug 5, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That one's newer than 1941.  I'd date it sometime between the 60s and several months ago.  Doesn't look like it has a date code to me.  It's a design that's currently in use.


That's what I figured but I wanted to make sure


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 5, 2021)

PANCAKESANDFRIES said:


> Is the 41 at the bottom the date code like with soda bottles meaning 1941?


Some of those later wine bottles have really weird tops. Definitely a circa 1960-1970 bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 5, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Some of those later wine bottles have really weird tops. Definitely a circa 1960-1970 bottle.


They're designed to be able to use either a crown cap or a cork held down by wire.  It's a design specifically intended for the extra pressure from sparkling wine.  They're still the standard top for sparkling wine bottles today, mostly for use with corks, although you do see crown caps used from time to time, especially for sparkling apple juice.


----------

